# Fiorenzato F64 Evo Portafilter Hook Adjustment?



## Callahan (Nov 10, 2016)

Just wondering if anybody else has run into the same issue as myself? I'm finding that the pile of grinds, whilst being fluffy and clump free, stand so tall in the portafilter that on withdrawing its impossible to clear the exit chute without knocking some of the grinds off! The exit chute itself is adjustable but this happens when it's at its highest setting. It doesn't help that Marzocco portafilters have a lip on the underside that lifts them about 5mm higher than normal.

At he moment I've removed the portafilter hook completely but was wondering whether anyone has managed to find a solution to this (small) issue?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Can you not just *"waggle" your portafilter* whilst the grinds are falling into it so as they "settle" ? ...or is that a "*push to grind-switch*" i see ? (in which case waggling maybe easier said than done) or is it a metal tab/other to keep the portafilter in a set position ?


----------



## Callahan (Nov 10, 2016)

You push the button and then you get the entire timed grind (as in the grind doesn't stop when you release the button like a Mahlkonig) in about 4 seconds, unfortunately there isn't much time to do anything and as it's such a tight fit there's not much "waggle" room😂


----------

